# Aluminum door sill condensation?



## bethany14 (Nov 22, 2006)

The alumninum sill of our atrium door has developed a condensation problem.  The wood floor up against it is absorbing this condensation.  It's not much, but over time I'll bet there'd be some damage.  What should I do about it?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Bethany:
Janie and I use little snake-like pillows at our outside doors to stop any draft or condensation on the sill. Perhaps you could make something similar to that in the proper size for your door. 
Two things will stop condensation; ventilation and/or insulation. In your case as in ours ventilation would just blow cold air around in the house, while insulation will stop the cold and the condensation.
Happy Thanksgiving!
Glenn


----------



## bethany14 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi Glenn,
I think that's definately a doable solution, thanks!  Does it stop the condensation or absorb it?  I suppose I should make the snake so it can be washed and dried?


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi Bethany:
It stops the condensation by keeping the warm, moist indoor air from contacting the aluminum sill. Washable is good too. Merry Christmas!
Glenn


----------



## bethany14 (Nov 30, 2006)

Great 
And a Merry Holiday to you too, though it doesn't seem much like winter today!  It's a balmy 74 out there!!!


----------



## Quattro (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh, we have some cold air coming your way! It was 60 here in southern Wisconsin yesterday morning...now it's 20! 

I too am going to try the "snake" technique on our patio door. It rarely gets used in the winter anyway.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 30, 2006)

My grandma used to make her own with some type of interesting material then fill it with uncooked rice. Works good due to the weight and ability to follow contours.
Also she would use an old canvas grass seed bag and fill it with rice...then pop it in the micro and presto...heating pad. Just don't add any water...or else you get dinner.


----------



## sid58ney (Dec 4, 2006)

glennjanie said:


> Hi Bethany:
> Janie and I use little snake-like pillows at our outside doors to stop any draft or condensation on the sill.
> 
> I am not quite sure what is your mean "snake-likw pillows" do you have any picture ?
> ...


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry, no pictures, they are just a 1-1/2" tube of cloth filled with plastic pellets, sand, rice or whatever you have that will make it lay in close and conform to the shape it is on; 3' long. It stops drafts, condensation and even keeps snow from blowing under the door, if you have need for something like that.
Glenn


----------

